# Post your best shot !



## peekay (Nov 15, 2009)

I haven't seen such a thread anywhere, so i guess i'll just post...

As the title says! Post your best/favorite photograph you've ever taken :mrgreen:

You could also give a brief description on how/where/when it was accomplished, this way we can help each other understand how good picture are taken


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 15, 2009)

Where's your's?


I guess I'll go with this one for now...


----------



## pharmakon (Nov 15, 2009)

I think this topic was close enough...  seems quite popular too  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/181237-official-put-up-shut-up-thread.html

And that's a beautiful shot Josh, but...  are those spider webs I see?  or dust bunnies?


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 15, 2009)

peekay said:


> it looks as if it was taken directly from fender.com!



Except that they would have gotten rid of the cobwebs...lol.  I think I'm going to let it go for a while and see how much I can get on there.

Seriously, lately I take pictures of it more than I play it...


----------



## maka (Nov 15, 2009)

hi,  i like both photo a lot 
i think this one is my best shot so far


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Scout (Nov 15, 2009)

Taken a a local dog park when I was just playing around with my camera.


----------



## hulk (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## dl4449 (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is my favorite today






Troy


----------



## Kofman13 (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## DennyCrane (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok...


----------



## mrdean2 (Nov 15, 2009)

This is my favorite shot so far.


----------



## camz (Nov 15, 2009)

Bitter Jeweler said:


>


 
Wow!! :thumbup:


----------



## manaheim (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^ +1

Bitter, that truck is stunning.   Nice shot.

Here's mine...


----------



## mrdean2 (Nov 15, 2009)

Dumb question...why do my attached photos always show up as thumbnails that have to be clicked on to enlarge and other members' attachments show up in the larger format by default?


----------



## PSU_Redhead (Nov 15, 2009)

I like this thread   I'll post mine, but this was taken with my P&S, has no PP, and is nowhere up to par compared to the others posted.  That said, something about the photo I really like!


----------



## kundalini (Nov 15, 2009)

mrdean2 said:


> Dumb question...why do my attached photos always show up as thumbnails that have to be clicked on to enlarge and other members' attachments show up in the larger format by default?


 Use the insert image icon in the response window and have your image url to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BTW, I can't decide.  I have a short list, but.....


----------



## PatrickCheung (Nov 15, 2009)

not sure if this is my best, but this is my favourite  loving that strat btw





 please check out my flickr, and my new 365 set  
Flickr: PufNSBTG's Photostream


----------



## dyyylan (Nov 15, 2009)

My favorite so far (I'm still not too good  )


----------



## mrdean2 (Nov 15, 2009)

kundalini said:


> mrdean2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dumb question...why do my attached photos always show up as thumbnails that have to be clicked on to enlarge and other members' attachments show up in the larger format by default?
> ...



Thanks for the response.  I was trying to upload the photos directly from my computer, but I will try to link from Picasa and use your method so they will show up full size.


----------



## joemc (Nov 15, 2009)

This is my best shot of the day.... Taken a few hours ago.


----------



## j_shu (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Overread (Nov 15, 2009)

Scout - HUSKY! Love that shot and one of the fewer uses of selective colouring that I do like 

As for me whilst I have favourits that change quite often this is one shot that keeps staying near the top of the list:





some prefer the other version I have with the ears in the shot, but its in this shot that his eye is turned that fraction of a degree to face the viewer


----------



## kundalini (Nov 15, 2009)

Well...... since joemc is showing off his 300mm f/4, I guess so will I....


----------



## mrdean2 (Nov 15, 2009)

I also like this one...





Thanks to Overread and kundalini for the help on linking my photos!


----------



## mbcreate (Nov 15, 2009)

I like this one...


----------



## mbcreate (Nov 15, 2009)

or that one...


----------



## kundalini (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Dominantly (Nov 15, 2009)

That lion shot is awesome.........

Some of my best are in my smug mug (linked below)... I just cant decide, and no one votes on there so that hasn't helped


----------



## Dominantly (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess we have an animal theme going on so I'll put this one up.
I was trying to capture some sass/attitude (that's what he had) and make the llama fun to look at.


----------



## FemFugler (Nov 15, 2009)

Love it!!!!!!!





Dominantly said:


> I guess we have an animal theme going on so I'll put this one up.
> I was trying to capture some sass/attitude (that's what he had) and make the llama fun to look at.


----------



## KalaMarie (Nov 15, 2009)

One of my very favorites.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll bite.  






PS.  Apparently my wife took this one.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 16, 2009)

I took this one.


----------



## hofgnek (Nov 16, 2009)

good pic!!! thank all


----------



## ecnal (Nov 16, 2009)

GeneralBenson said:


> I'll bite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would make a great stock photo if you could get a release form.


----------



## DennyCrane (Nov 16, 2009)

kundalini said:


> Well...... since joemc is showing off his 300mm f/4, I guess so will I....


Bumped for pure epic win. This is a great shot.


----------



## inTempus (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 16, 2009)

inTempus said:


>



This must have been after the caps were busted...?


----------



## hankejp (Nov 16, 2009)

I think I like this one best today.  Tomorrow, it'll be a different photo:


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 16, 2009)

ecnal said:


> GeneralBenson said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bite.
> ...



Thanks!  I'm shooting with them again for a week next week, and I'll be getting everything past and present released.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't think it's one of my best as far as quality goes, but for timing... right place/right time kind of thing.


----------



## Pugs (Nov 16, 2009)

GeneralBenson said:


> I'll bite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Biceps, Batman!


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 16, 2009)

o hey tyler said:


> inTempus said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That would be my guess as well.  That's typically how I look after I bust some caps.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 16, 2009)

awesome shot bitter!

and intempus...thats a fave of mine for sure.

well done all around!


----------



## Libblo (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't have a favorite picture. But here is one that could be my favorite.


----------



## christm (Nov 16, 2009)

I would say any of these. General


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 16, 2009)

It was going so well until someone tried to draw traffic to their site!

Oh well... 

This is what I've got: 






And this one too... It's kind of a toss up.


----------



## Pugs (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh... that rowboat is BRILLIANT!  Great shot!


----------



## joemc (Nov 16, 2009)

a couple of my favs


----------



## ecnal (Nov 16, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> I don't think it's one of my best as far as quality goes, but for timing... right place/right time kind of thing.



I like this one, simply for my love of ducks.



Also, because they're doin' it.


----------



## nickisonfire (Nov 16, 2009)

Don't know if it's my best but I've always really liked this one


----------



## rugger123 (Nov 16, 2009)

personally i'm a big car guy, so enjoy my two personal favorites. 

HDR 300z





one of my car


----------



## fokker (Nov 16, 2009)

I love this shot:






Taken with canon 40d, 17-85 IS USM @ about 35mm

ND8 filter and CPL filter, ISO100 and about 1-2 sec shutter speed


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 16, 2009)

ecnal said:


> I like this one, simply for my love of ducks.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, because they're doin' it.





Thanks! I enjoy photographing ducks, but this was a first for me... didn't know what to think. After about 2 seconds I realized what was going on... Of course, having a D90 I got it on video as well.

:blushing:


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 16, 2009)

Pugs said:


> Oh... that rowboat is BRILLIANT!  Great shot!



Danke!


----------



## Fishboy (Nov 16, 2009)

It may be sentimental, but i just love this one at the mo...






Cheers,

F


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 16, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> I don't think it's one of my best as far as quality goes, but for timing... right place/right time kind of thing.



"Mommy, why is that duck trying to drown that other duck?"


----------



## Libblo (Nov 16, 2009)

hah i was thinking the duck was some how training a younger duck.


----------



## ecnal (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah. Training.

Makes it sound nice. I'm guessing this isn't a recent shot? It's not really the time of year for ducklings.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 16, 2009)

D300 - 70-200 @200mm - 1/8000s​


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Nov 16, 2009)

kundalini said:


> D300 - 70-200 @200mm - 1/8000s​





nice shot


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## SonyShooterA200 (Nov 16, 2009)

One of my best to date. I LOVE this photograph!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## thebeatles (Nov 17, 2009)

SonyShooterA200 said:


>



Cool shot!  Did you do this in photoshop?  If so, what tools do you use to have selective color in a b&w?


----------



## thebeatles (Nov 17, 2009)

joemc said:


>



This is a ridiculously good shot :thumbup:


----------



## CupCakeCommando (Nov 17, 2009)

you guys have posted some reaaaallly awesome and stunning photos. really im blown away. out of my collection this is my most favorite one so far


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 17, 2009)

thebeatles said:


> joemc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Agreed, I can't believe only ONE person noticed that it's really an _exceptional_ photograph, and (imo) the best one posted yet in this thread.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm not really a huge fan of my own pictures, i know i have alot more work to do, but i'm working on it. 

So far, I *think* this might be my favorite, but i'm not really sure.


----------



## Kylerood (Nov 17, 2009)

Love that shot switch fx


----------



## manaheim (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome shot, Sw1tch.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Nov 17, 2009)

I like this one a lot... I don't know if it's my favorite though:


----------



## DennyCrane (Nov 17, 2009)

I love these threads. They serve to inspire and at the same time squash my ego when it gets a lil big. 

You guys are awesome.


----------



## SonyShooterA200 (Nov 17, 2009)

thebeatles said:


> SonyShooterA200 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Ya I used cs4 and I did the quick selection tool, the I selected the inverse and dropped the saturation. Its not hard, you just have to make sure that you only get the areas that you want to get.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 17, 2009)

Sw1tchFX said:


> thebeatles said:
> 
> 
> > joemc said:
> ...



At first I didn't notice it much, then I didn't like it that much, and now I think it's amazing.  I think I've figured out that at first, my brains was subconsciously refusing to belief that it was a viable photograph.  I mean, it's just too perfect.  I didn't know pictures of lions that stand up to the criteria pf portraits of people existed, and as first I just subconsciously dismissed it.  But that is an amazing shot.  It looks like it should be on a book cover or some motivational poster.


----------



## TJ K (Nov 17, 2009)

robertwsimpson said:


> I like this one a lot... I don't know if it's my favorite though:



Thats pretty neat what kind of lights did you use for it/


----------



## robertwsimpson (Nov 17, 2009)

TJ K said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> > I like this one a lot... I don't know if it's my favorite though:
> ...



I set the camera up, turned out the lights, hit the shutter (about 4 second exposure), and flashed from the side with one of these: 





twas a very crude setup.


----------



## duffman1278 (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Weee (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## inTempus (Nov 17, 2009)

GeneralBenson said:


> At first I didn't notice it much, then I didn't like it that much, and now I think it's amazing. I think I've figured out that at first, my brains was subconsciously refusing to belief that it was a viable photograph. I mean, it's just too perfect. I didn't know pictures of lions that stand up to the criteria pf portraits of people existed, and as first I just subconsciously dismissed it. But that is an amazing shot. It looks like it should be on a book cover or some motivational poster.


I commented on how amazing this shot was in the other thread (put up or shut up).  

It is a nearly perfect shot, the contrast is great as is the lighting.

It looks as though it might have been something of a chance shot in that it was taken in aperture priority with a f stop of f/2.8.  The camera picked 1/250 for the shutter and the flash did the rest.  It effectively darkened the background because of the relatively fast shutter speed for what I assume was rather low lighting.  Everything came together perfectly though, and the lighting really-really makes this shot.  

I would be quite proud of it!


----------



## joemc (Nov 17, 2009)

inTempus said:


> GeneralBenson said:
> 
> 
> > At first I didn't notice it much, then I didn't like it that much, and now I think it's amazing. I think I've figured out that at first, my brains was subconsciously refusing to belief that it was a viable photograph. I mean, it's just too perfect. I didn't know pictures of lions that stand up to the criteria pf portraits of people existed, and as first I just subconsciously dismissed it. But that is an amazing shot. It looks like it should be on a book cover or some motivational poster.
> ...


 

Thanks and it is a very effective way to shoot... Crank up the Flash in high speed sync with an SB-800 and throw a ton of diffused flash at the subject... 

It is not what I would call something of chance? I am able to reproduce it over and over again...exposure compensation is my best friend.... I guess with mother nature there is always something to chance.

Here are a few more examples of the technic.

both of these are shot in daylight hours... The subject can not be in direct sunlight though

Cheers and thanks for the comments.

Joe


----------



## Overread (Nov 17, 2009)

Interesting, my experiments with lowkey were in macro more and it was always with a small aperture (f13 in macro case) so I always thought that it worked by having a small aperture so that the light from the subject (with bonus flash light) got enough to be exposed correctly whilst the background didn't get enough (since the flashlight is too weak to boost the lighting there), and now f2.8 destroys the theory I had -- still time to go practice! Thanks for the info Joe


----------



## Weaving Wax (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## robertwsimpson (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a similar picture, but it was chance, as this guy was standing in a dark place but in the exact spot that some sunlight was shining through... not exactly the same as yours, but similar...


----------



## SlimPaul (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm not sure if that's my best shot but I like this one.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 17, 2009)

It's so difficult to choose just one of my 'children', but I guess I'll go with this shot of the San Francisco Bay Bridge at dusk:


----------



## thebeatles (Nov 17, 2009)

GeneralBenson said:


> ...It looks like it should be on a book cover or some motivational poster.



Definately


----------



## yoballer914 (Nov 17, 2009)

GeneralBenson said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> > thebeatles said:
> ...


 

I agree with all the others, this is an amazing photo. I'm new to photography and I am intrigued by this technique. Is there a particular name for that technique? I want to learn more about it!


----------



## inTempus (Nov 17, 2009)

joemc said:


> It is not what I would call something of chance? I am able to reproduce it over and over again...exposure compensation is my best friend.... I guess with mother nature there is always something to chance.


I can easily reproduce the effect too. You missed the point of my comments.  Because he was in aperture priority (and not manual mode or even Tv mode) he had no idea what his shutter speed would be before he fired.  Of course this is pure speculation, and not that it ultimately matters.

If I were trying to produce that particular effect, I would be in manual mode and have control over my shutter speed so I could focus on the subject and be sure of the shutter speed I was about to use (vs. having the camera jumping the setting around reacting to ambient light).  He also had his camera set to f/2.8.  This tells me he was either worried about ambient light (but he had a flash so this seems unlikely), or he was trying to blur his background.  If your intent was to blacken the background, why would you be at f/2.8?  Why blur what you're not going to see?  I would have chosen a smaller aperture knowing I was going to purposely create this effect and thereby sharpen the image a little more.

Again, pure speculation.



> The subject can not be in direct sunlight though


Actually, it can if you have enough flash and you're close enough to your subject.  This shot was taken in broad daylight in the middle of a front yard with the sun right there on us.






With enough flash (in this case a 580EXII) and the proper shutter speed you can pull it off just about any time you like.


----------



## CupCakeCommando (Nov 17, 2009)

ohhhh thats a really good one Sw1tchFX. i like it alot


----------



## fokker (Nov 17, 2009)

thebeatles said:


> GeneralBenson said:
> 
> 
> > ...It looks like it should be on a book cover or some motivational poster.
> ...


 
I love the picture myself - I showed it to my girlfriend and she commented that it looks like one of those pictures you see on polar fleece blankets and bogan t-shirts, which I thought was pretty funny.

Edit: Like one of these:


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 17, 2009)

Buckster said:


> It's so difficult to choose just one of my 'children', but I guess I'll go with this shot of the San Francisco Bay Bridge at dusk:



Great shot.  But it's a shame the foreground trees are so noisy.  It's the only thing I can see when I look at it.  But other than that, it's a awesome capture.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 17, 2009)

SlimPaul said:


> I'm not sure if that's my best shot but I like this one.



Awesome shot!  Where/what is that?


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 17, 2009)

joemc said:


> inTempus said:
> 
> 
> > GeneralBenson said:
> ...



How do you get close enough to these animals to throw some flash on them.  Are these all zoo shots, or in the wild?  By far, the best aspect of the lion shot is the catchlight in the eyes.  Without that it would still be god, but not nearly as great.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 17, 2009)

SlimPaul's shot made me think of this one.


----------



## joemc (Nov 17, 2009)

inTempus said:


> joemc said:
> 
> 
> > It is not what I would call something of chance? I am able to reproduce it over and over again...exposure compensation is my best friend.... I guess with mother nature there is always something to chance.
> ...




Thanks for explaining my shot for me.

Now to answer your questions.... If you would take another look at the exif data you will see that I was already at ISO 800 (pushing it for a D300) and only at 1/250th SS and shooting handheld at 200 mm.... I could not stop down any further... I needed the fast glass to insure a sharp shot..... So I cranked up the Flash and used exposure compensation to get the right mix.... Yeah...I could have done it in manual but did not need to. The ambient lighting was consistant because it was drizzling and a horrible overcast day. I was shooting this under an umbrella.... I just adjusted the flash and the exposure compensation until I got the right mix... I had a real good idea of the correct starting point as it was.... So I think this was my second or third shot of him as he approached the trench.

It is quite obvious  that you know your way around a camera too.... But there are more than one way to achieve a desired result... all of the shots I showed are in broad daylight too.... But direct sunlight on the subject gives a much more contrasty result..... But in theory if you could put enough flash on the subject and shoot fast enough it would work.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## joemc (Nov 17, 2009)

GeneralBenson said:


> joemc said:
> 
> 
> > inTempus said:
> ...



Thanks for the comments... The lion shot were taken at the Bronx zoo....My inlaws live in NYC and when we are there I am always looking for a way to get out of the house....lol

A SB-800 speedlight can throw flash a long way!

Cheers, joe


----------



## shortpballer (Nov 17, 2009)

It was just a snapshot at first.  I loved the composition and his smile


----------



## docphotog (Nov 17, 2009)

I think this is one of my favorites, cool thread, some amazing shots here!


----------



## camz (Nov 17, 2009)

I can't decide...it's not a fair question to ask which one is my favorite 

But I think my favorite shots are always the ones of my kids.  This one has to be my favorite shot of my daughter this year..







On the job this has to be my favorite model series in the last few months..


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 17, 2009)

camz said:


> On the job this has to be my favorite model series in the last few months..



Cool shot.  Is she supposed to look like a hooker?  Because she sure does.


----------



## Cojaro (Nov 17, 2009)

I'll make my contribution...





Nikon D3000
18-55mm VR
Shutter Speed: 1/30 second
Aperture: f/5.0
Focal Length: 34 mm

Taken at Shelby Farms (largest innercity park in the country!). I was simply holding the clover in my hand and took a picture. What was supposed to be just a record of my finding a five-leaf clover turned out to be one of the better shots I've taken yet.


----------



## mrdean2 (Nov 17, 2009)

thebeatles said:


> SonyShooterA200 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



My preferred method of creating this effect (there may be others) in CS4 is to add a Hue/Saturation adjustment layer.  Once you have created the new layer, adjust the saturation to 0, then use the brush tool with auto-masking to paint in the areas you want to show color in.  Just be sure to have white set as your foreground brush color.  Sometimes it's also helpful to use the magnetic lasso to mask off the area before painting.


----------



## camz (Nov 17, 2009)

GeneralBenson said:


> camz said:
> 
> 
> > On the job this has to be my favorite model series in the last few months..
> ...


 
Like mentioned above she's a model you dummy


----------



## thebeatles (Nov 17, 2009)

mrdean2 said:


> My preferred method of creating this effect (there may be others) in CS4 is to add a Hue/Saturation adjustment layer.  Once you have created the new layer, adjust the saturation to 0, then use the brush tool with auto-masking to paint in the areas you want to show color in.  Just be sure to have white set as your foreground brush color.  Sometimes it's also helpful to use the magnetic lasso to mask off the area before painting.



Thanks for the info! :thumbup:


----------



## Hooker771 (Nov 17, 2009)

Overread said:


> Scout - HUSKY! Love that shot and one of the fewer uses of selective colouring that I do like
> 
> As for me whilst I have favourits that change quite often this is one shot that keeps staying near the top of the list:
> 
> ...


 

WOW


----------



## Hooker771 (Nov 17, 2009)

I cant decide.  These are MY favorite photos.  And that was the question posed.  Not what was my favorite in focus photo


----------



## Sqiud (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey there, took this today, and it is my favorite (Who knows if it's my best) I'm new so it might not be spectac but I wanna participate!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## hankejp (Nov 18, 2009)

Oops. I posted I like this one best but didn't post a photo, so I'll post it here. These are a few that I like best:


















****Now the photo showed up. Go figure


----------



## robertwsimpson (Nov 18, 2009)

my new favorite!!  mostly for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Guido44 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## christm (Nov 21, 2009)

" It was going so well until someone tried to draw traffic to their site! "



For your information I didn't place the link simply to draw traffic to my site. I used that method simply because it allows people from this forum to see a *selection* of my best photos without me having to upload say 5 or 6 photos.


----------

